# Areas in Mexico for quality opthamologist care // specifically for eye injections for macular degeneration (e.g. Eylea)



## andromeda_ (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm still in the States researching how to approach medical for my husband while we're in Mexico. He needs eye injections every 6 to 7 weeks. 

We haven't settled on exactly where to land in Mexico but I would like to focus on finding good care as the driver for where we end up.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

There is a place in Cuernavaca - ACREC. They are _extraordinary_ when it comes to anything eye related. Their pricings are very reasonable but they can be _extremely_ crowded as they donate a good portion of their services. These people are incredible - life changing actually. State of the art (when you get behind the waiting areas). 

ACREC – "Salud visual, Alimento de luz"


----------

